# CMRR. Relación de Rechazo en Modo Comun



## alrac (Jun 8, 2005)

Hola a tod@s! 

Presento proyecto a finales de junio y tengo una duda de concepto:   

Si a un amplificador diferencial le ponemos un voltaje en modo común de 1V, sabemos que su ganancia diferencial es 10 y su CMRR es 106dB quiere decir esto que: 

A una entrada de 1V en modo común hay un error en la entrada 1mV...no lo entiendo..y no se si el cálculo es correcto.. 

Conozco el significado matemático del CMRR y la causas por las que se produce, mi duda es como interpretar el resultado que da, que quieren decir esos 106dB... ops: 

Gracias por vuestra atención!!!!


----------



## MaMu (Jun 21, 2005)

*CMRR*

Para cuantificar la calidad del Amplificador de Instrumentación, se especifica la llamada Relación de Rechazo de Modo Común (CMRR) que matemáticamente se expresa como:







De la última fórmula podemos obtener la Vout como:






De las hojas de datos de los Amplificadores de Instrumentación podemos obtener por ejemplo

CMRR=100db ; 
AD =10 ; 
De la figura, VCM de modo común es de 2.5Volt 

La respuesta en frecuencia del CMRR es plana hasta alrededor de 100 HZ 







*Fuente*
http://www.huarpe.com/electronica/ao1/aoicmrr1.html

Eje. : *Aproximación de Transformador IDEAL a REAL*

La medida del CMRR, en el sentido habitual, donde se supone un transformador con un apantallamiento electrostático simple entre primario y secundario. Las tomas centrales de los devanados, si las hay, deben estar puestas a masa o terminadas según especifique el fabricante. R2 puede ser la propia impedancia de entrada del instrumento de medida de tensión. El CMRR se calcula en decibelios * "CMRR [dB]"* como

CMRR = 20 log (V2 /V1)

En el caso de los transformadores empleados en telefonía, en vez del CMRR se emplea un término con significado análogo, que es el equilibrado longitudinal. Se define como el cociente entre la tensión en el secundario cuando se aplica una tensión determinada en el primario, y la tensión en el secundario cuando la misma tensión se aplica entre los dos terminales del primario juntos y tierra . A la tensión en el secundario se la denomina transversal en el primer caso y longitudinal en el segundo.


----------



## alrac (Jun 23, 2005)

Muchas gracias por tu explicación, de hecho el 21 de junio presenté el proyecto e hice una explicación parecida a la tuya, aunque tu respuesta me hubiera venido genial unos dias antes..jeje!!!!bueno ahora ya soy ingeniera y ya entiendo el CMRR, más vale tarde que nunca...je!de nuevo te agradezco tu explicación, puse esta duda en 4 foros y sólo tu me has contestado.

feliz berbena de San Juan! ¿se celebra en Buenos Aires?

Saludos!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaMu (Jun 27, 2005)

Jeje, No, creo que no se celebra aquí, pero Felicidades por el Título, Ingeniera!!!. Para eso esta este foro *" donde las ideas convergen.... "*

Saludos, desde Buenos Aires.


----------

